# Motor Vehicles.



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

.

This picture has just arrived.

Amazing design

I have not tried to identify if it is available to purchase? Could be a Concept Car? 
.





.​


----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

Looks like Audi sign on back. Probably a concept car. I like......


----------



## nan (Sep 9, 2013)

Ooooh I would be too scared to drive that,I would be afraid of it getting damaged.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 9, 2013)

_I would love to have a spin in that_


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 9, 2013)

yes... Audi Concept car 2008

http://hanibalsatan.deviantart.com/gallery/


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 10, 2013)

I could never get out of it. I have enough trouble with low toilets.


----------



## TICA (Sep 10, 2013)

Old Hipster said:


> I could never get out of it. I have enough trouble with low toilets.



:lofl::clap:

Now that is a good one!


----------

